# HELP Clutch pedal problems!



## B'sAE (Jul 18, 2012)

So I just got my 300zx and the clutch pedal with very little preassure will suck all the way down to the floor and I have to reach down and pull it and then with very little force it will pop back all the way out. What should I take a look at that may be causig this problem?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Clutch hydraulics. Probably a failed master cylinder.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the master cylinder is very very low on brake fluid, then probably there's air in the hydraulic system. You'll need to bleed the system of air.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

^^^^also, if it's "very, very low," there's a good possibility of a leak. Usually it's the slave cylinder mounted on the trans, but occassionally you'll find a leaking seal on the clutch master (you'll usually be able to see this from under the dash).


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

My master was puking in between two layers of steel that make up the firewall. I never saw a leak, but it went through fluid like crazy. I ended up trashing a clutch because I was too lazy to fix it until winter was over.


----------

